# Dedizierte Methode ein Loch zu finde ... !?



## Peopls (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch Neuling in sachen Gartenteich... Haben vor
vier Monaten ein Haus mit Teich (5m³) bezogen und standen vor der Entscheidung, zuschütten oder behalten. Wir haben uns für behalten entschieden und auch schnell Freude daran gefunden. Seit dem bin ich auch fleißig hier im Forum am lesen, aber so langsam geht "der Stoff" zu meinen Fragen aus...
Das Ökosystem des Teiches scheint auch in Ordnung zu sein, die Werte sehen wie folgt aus.

17:45 Uhr
PH 7,2
KH 5
GH 14
NO2 0
NO3 0
bei 25 Grad Wassertemperatur.

Es gibt nun, bis auf den Haubentaucher und den __ Reiher noch zwei probleme...

Ich sammle 1x die Woche ca nen Halben Farbeimer(10Liter) Fadenalgen aus dem Teich und habe derben Wasserverlust. Da ich mich für die Günstigerer Variante des Nachfüllens entschieden habe nehme ich Brunnenwasser mit folgenden Werten:

NO3 ca 50 mg
NO2 0
GH jenseits von 16
KH jenseits von 20
PH 8

Kann das der Auslöser für die Algen sein?
In der Woche Pumpe ich im Schnitt ca 500 - 800 Liter nach !!!

Kennt denn jemand eine Möglichkeit, wich man Löcher auffinden kann?
Der Teich besteht aus zwei unterschiedlich großen "Kreisen" die sich je zu einem Drittel überschneiden (Mengenlehre nennt man das Wohl ;-) ). 
Der Kleine ist ca 1,80m im Durchmesser , 90 cm tief und vollbetoniert, der andere ca 3,60m und im Schnitt 30cm tief. Bei bedarf könnte ich noch Bilder einstellen.

Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand dabei helfen würd, denn so langsam kippt der frohsinn gegenüber dem Teich, da dieses "Abschürfen" der Algen mehr und mehr Zeitaufwändig ist ...

Mit gruß, Gavin


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dedizierte Methode ein Loch zu finde ... !?*

Hallo Gavin,

Willkommen im Forum.
Gut das Ihr Euch für den Teich und gegen das Zuschütten entschieden habt 

Möglichkeiten, wie man Löcher aufspürt findest Du z.B. hier.
Da sind einige aufgezählt...
Wenn der Teich aus Beton ist, wird es mit dem "Flicken" wohl nicht gaanz so einfach :? 

Was Deine Algen anbelangt, bist Du mit Deinen Vermutungen auf der richtigen Spur. 
Das Nitrat im Brunnenwasser ist pures Algenfutter, wenn nicht genug Pflanzen im Teich sind, die es ihnen streitig machen. 
Über Bilder freuen wir uns immer.


----------



## Sybi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dedizierte Methode ein Loch zu finde ... !?*

Hallo Gavin,

ich bin auch ein neues Mitglied, und grüße Dich.

Deine Probleme mit dem Teich bekommst Du hier bestimmt gelöst. 

Gruß Sybille


----------



## StefanS (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dedizierte Methode ein Loch zu finde ... !?*

Hallo Gavin,

nach meiner Erfahrung findet man ein Loch und einen Docht vor allem bei dauerhaft trockenem Wetter gut anhand der durchnässten Teichumgebung. Das umliegende Erdreich wird einfach früher oder später sichtbar nass, wenn man den Wasserpegel hoch hält. Pech natürlich, wenn man rund um den Teich nichts als eine Kiesschüttung hat.

Ist aber die Position erst einmal gefunden, kann man den Wasserpegel absinken lassen, bis er zum Stillstand kommt. Dann hat man alle benötigten Koordinaten, um auf engem Raum nach dem Leck suchen zu können.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Peopls (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dedizierte Methode ein Loch zu finde ... !?*

Danke für die Begrüßungen... !
Bin Zeitlich grad ein wenig knapp, werde aber in den nächsten Tagen, hoffe vorm Urlaub, noch ein paar Fotos einstellen.

Was sagt ihr denn sonst so zu den Wasserwerten des Teiches? denke, sind bis auf GH ung KH doch in Ordnung?

Bis denn , Gavin


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dedizierte Methode ein Loch zu finde ... !?*

Hi Gavin,

Gh und Kh des Brunnenwasser sind etwas hoch, die vom Teich gehen aber noch halbwegs. 
Sie sind aber auch kein Beinbruch, hindern höchstens bestimmte Unterwasserpflanzen am Wachstum. 
Ich hatte Füllwasser mit 30°dH Gh, Kh weiß ich im Moment nicht mehr. 
Zwei Jahre lang habe ich mit Brunnenwasser (50° Gh und ich glaube 12° Kh) aufgefüllt. Außer den Wachstumsproblemen bei Unterwasserpflanzen und Kalkablagerungen an Folie und Screenex (Filtersieb)  gab es bisher keine Probleme. 
Seit diesem Jahr nehme ich wieder das Brunnenwasser mit 30° Gh zum Auffüllen - waren schon 2x um die 4000l dank Verdunstung, Dochtbildung und Überlaufen lassen. 
Wenn es nicht bald regnet (bitte als ruhiger Landregen und nicht als Unwetter, denn das Getreide darf gern stehen bleiben!) werden es wohl bald nochmal 4000l :?


----------



## jrewing4 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dedizierte Methode ein Loch zu finde ... !?*

Hallo Gavin,
wie sieht es mit Deiner Kapillaraperre rund um den Teich aus.
Pflanzen oder auch nur Erde, die ins Wasser reichen, saugen Dir den Teich leer, so schnell kanst Du gar nicht gucken.
MfG
Steffen


----------



## StefanS (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dedizierte Methode ein Loch zu finde ... !?*

Stimmt, aber dann ist der Boden noch schneller und noch besser sichtbar durchnässt: So ein Docht ist bei sorgfältiger Kontrolle kaum zu übersehen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Peopls (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Dedizierte Methode ein Loch zu finde ... !?*

Kapilarsperre ist in Ordnung, "leider" hängt auch nichts in den Teich bzw. könnte Ordentlich saugen :-(
Trotz allem nochmal Danke für ie Tips, ich bleib am Ball und werde berichten...

Gruß, Gaivn


----------

